# editor file *.gp4

## !ico

ho cercato in giro un qualche programma che funzionasse sotto linux in grado di leggere i file di GuitarPro, ma ho trovato solo DGuitar, e negli screenshot pare che ci siano solo le tablature per chitarra (a me servono anche quelle per pianoforte..)

partendo dal fatto che non avevo intenzione di installare wine, avete qualche suggerimento?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

In portage c'e' questo

```

* media-sound/kguitar

     Available versions:  0.5

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://kguitar.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         An efficient and easy-to-use environment for a guitarist

```

che non ho provato ma pare carino, ma sembrerebbe non leggere i file di guitarpro.

Io ho messo guitarpro con wine, ma se avessi trovato una soluzione migliore non sarebbe stato male; ho visto solo ora che lo menzioni tu DGuitar e sembra carino per chitarra ma non viene mai menzionato nessun'altro strumento (ti serve per il basso?) e quindi suppongo non sia supportato...

Federico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che dguitar e kguitar sono le uniche 2 possibilita' al momento

EDIT: leggendo in un forum diceva no che i formati gtp3 funzionavano ma i 4 non avevano provato non avere un file a disposizione

----------

## mrfree

dguitar non mi pare faccia da editor... o sbaglio?

Io ho usato tuxguitar non è in portage stavo scrivendo un ebuild ma l'ultima versione richiede java5 che è ancora hardmasked su gentoo e quindi non ho installato nel mio sistema. Comunque è un ottimo software a mio avviso fa editing e ha anche un buon repertorio di accordi  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

di quelli che avete provato sapete se qualcuno include anche spartiti per tastiera/pianoforte? 

mi sembra che kguitar abbia solo chitarra, mentre non ho mai sentito parlare di tuxguitar...

grazie mille intanto

ola  :Wink: 

edit: federico, ma tu kguitar ce l'hai in portage? io non ce l'ho... mah, ora provo ad aggiornare..

edit2: ce l'ho in /usr/portage/media-sound/kguitar, ma l'emerge non lo trova...mah!

----------

## Onip

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho usato tuxguitar non è in portage stavo scrivendo un ebuild

 

Bello questo tuxguitar, non è che lo faresti lo stesso l'ebuild?

così almeno per la versione 0.4.1 siamo apposto

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Byez

----------

## mrfree

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Bello questo tuxguitar, non è che lo faresti lo stesso l'ebuild?
> 
> così almeno per la versione 0.4.1 siamo apposto

 

Va bene vedrò di metterci mano il prima possibile... stasera ad esempio se non danno niente di interessante in tv  :Smile: 

----------

## Dece

kguitar sembra carino, stasera lo provo sicuramente

e intando attendo l'ebuild per provare anche tuxguitar  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## !ico

ho emerso kguitar (~x86) ma, oltre al fatto che aprendo un gp3 crasha, non c'è la parte del piano..

grazie mille comunque, forse mi adopererò per wine...

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Un popolo di musicisti ?  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

Ecco qui l'ebuild come promesso

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131414

L'ho realizzata in versione binaria perchè utilizza diverse librerie ancora mascherate in gentoo e compilarla sarebbe diventato troppo "destabilizzante" per i miei gusti  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

muchas gracias

----------

## mrfree

 *Onip wrote:*   

> muchas gracias

 

E' sempre un piacere collaborare in qualche modo  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

tuxguitar ha anche la parte del piano?   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *!ico wrote:*   

> tuxguitar ha anche la parte del piano?

 

Scusa puoi essere più preciso? Che intendi con "parte del piano"?

Provo 2 diverse interpretazioni...

. se intendi la tastiera del piano tuxguitar usa direttamente il "manico" della chitarra (anche mancino volendo)  :Wink: 

. se indendi la possibilità di "far suonare" chitarra e piano insieme la risposta è sempre si, tuxguitar è un editor multitraccia ed è possibile anche inserire pecussioni e co. come un normale editor midi per intenderci.

Ci sono negli esempi brani multitraccia se vuoi avere un assaggio  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

intendevo tutti e due, ma soprattutto la seconda  :Razz: 

o meglio, non so se hai presente guitarpro: quando suoni un gp4 puoi scegliere se visualizzare la parte della chitaarra, del basso, della tastiera e della batteria..

a me serve principalmente per avere lo spartito per piano da un midi..

non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *!ico wrote:*   

> quando suoni un gp4 puoi scegliere se visualizzare la parte della chitaarra, del basso, della tastiera e della batteria..
> 
> a me serve principalmente per avere lo spartito per piano da un midi..

 

Ok sei stato chiarissimo. Non ho mai usato guitarpro, ma credo che tuxguitar faccia quello che tu dici, le parti sono l'una sotto l'altra (ovviamente) e puoi scorrere tranquillamente alla ricerca di quella che ti interessa oppure selezionarla rapidamente dell'elenco delle tracce subito sotto... provalo  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

ehm, sono ancora io   :Embarassed: 

scusa l'ignoranza, ma come faccio ad installarlo? ho syncato ieri sera/notte ma emerge non trova nè tuxguitar nè tuxguitar-bin..  :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

devi scaricare l'ebuild  da bugzilla e metterlo in overlay. Info nei vari manuali & forum

Byez

----------

## !ico

grazie mille! ho imparato una cosa nuova, anche se non del tutto: ho un altro problema...  :Sad: 

probabilmente è normale, ma mi chiede il file Manifest che non c'è..

ho provato a scompattare il tar alla ricerca di sto file e ho anche provato a guardare su sourceforge se c'era il checksum (se non sbaglio è quello il contenuto di Manifset) ma non c'è...

scusate se sono di legno, ma ho appena scoperto cos'è un overlay  :Razz: 

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

ps: mi accodo comunque alla venerazione di mrfree-costruttore-di-ebuild

----------

## Onip

rapidamente:

specificare in make conf una corretta variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY (n.b. le dir possono essere più di una)

es 

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ grep PORTDIR /etc/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/ /usr/local/xgl-coffee"
```

mettere l'ebuild "estraneo" dentro la cartella specificata all'interno di una "struttura coerente" con quella di portage stesso es.

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/

# cp amule-3.0.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule

```

generare il digest dell'ebuild

```
# ebuild /path/to/ebuild/ebuild-VERSIONE.ebuild digest
```

In questa fase verrà scaricato il sorgente ne verrà calcolato l'md5 (come anche dell'ebuild).

emergere il nostro nuovo programmino

p.s. a volte è necessario scaricare a mano il sorgente prima di fare il digest.

Byez

----------

## !ico

mi mancava il punto 3, grazie mille!

tuxguitar sembra ben fatto, peccato manchino le palline al posto dei numeri, ma è un particolare..   :Razz: 

grazie a tutti! 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *!ico wrote:*   

> peccato manchino le palline al posto dei numeri

 

 :Shocked:  ?!??!?!?   :Shocked: 

Intendi le "palline" sulle note?

In tal caso non è un difetto semmai una necessità  :Smile: 

Quello rappresentato non è un vero e proprio pentagramma ma più una versione ibrida che, a mio avviso, si posiziona tra questo ed un'intavolatura (o tablatura) e nasce dalla necessità di introdurre informazioni sulla durata delle note nella normale tablatura; normalmente con una "classica" tab, senza quindi tali informazioni, devi necessariamente conoscere/ascoltare il brano che stai leggendo per poterlo suonare.

In un'intavolatura ogni riga corrisponde ad una corda ed il numero che leggi alla base delle note indica il tasto... se questi ultimi non ci fossero, rimpiazzati che tu dici con delle palline ad esempio, questo sarebbe un formalismo più o meno inutile   :Smile: 

----------

## !ico

uh, giusto! è che io ragiono sempre in ottica piano...:p

però )per essere pignoli) la parte del piano potevano farla con le palline, come quella della batteria con le x, e tenere quella della chitarra con i numeretti..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

ehehehe ma il programma si chiama tuxguitar  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

 :Laughing:  ma quello che ha le palline si chiama GuitarPro   :Razz: 

vabbè, meglio chiudere per non sconfinare nell'ot  :Razz: 

grazie  :Wink: 

ola

----------

## mrfree

 *!ico wrote:*   

> ma quello che ha le palline si chiama GuitarPro

   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrfree

Riesumo questo topic solo per segnalare che credo di essere riuscito a scrivere un'ebuild decente per tuxguitar (compilato non miscelato...ops...binario)   :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144967

----------

## mambro

Comunque io sono riuscito a far andare Guitar Pro 5 con wine seguendo questo 

http://arobas-music.blogspot.com/

----------

